# Help me DEBUG explorer.exe high CPU usage.



## Searinox (Nov 21, 2008)

Explorer started taking up a full core(50%) a few days ago. It does it randomly, there are no system tasks that run at that moment, I'm not doing anything in particular, and event viewer says nothing. It doesn't fix itself til I terminate it.

I disabled all the context menus and explorer shell plugins I could think of, and Process Monitor reveals no suspicious repetitive activity.

Because I can no longer find the culprit through standard means I've taken up debugging. I launched Process Explorer and set up its symbols to WinDbg's folder, and once explorer froze I clicked to inspect it. I could see one thread taking up all that power.

TID: 3280
Start Address: !Ordinal240+0x5C
Start Time: same as explorer itself
State: Ready
Base, Dynamic, and Memory Priority: 5
I/O Priority: Normal

Okay so I found the thread that's gone nuts. Now all I need to know is WHAT IT IS DOING. Help please?

Explorer is STILL frozen so I'm using Total Commander. I set Explorer's priority to Low so it'll let me use the comp normally. Oh! As a side note... only the taskbar, system tray, clock, and Start orb are frozen. The desktop and folders still work but if I tamper too much it'll all freeze up.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Is the information you posted derived from a user dump?

Is it the same computer system from your 2008 BSOD threads - 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/microsoft-support/windows-vista-support/321545-new-crash-dump.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...ort/315378-help-me-make-sense-crash-dump.html

Is Total Commander x64 or x86? As I recall, you are x64..?

Did you run Process Monitor at an elevated administrative level (right-click, run as admin) and remove ALL filters? SysInternals Process Monitor is without a doubt the most accurate reporting app of its class for HDD and NT Resgistry activity. 

When was last Vista re-install? Have you updated to SP2? IE8?
Did you try Windows 7 on that system?

Bring up an elevated admin cmd/DOS prompt and run *sfc /scannow*

3 additional items, please - 

Check for Windows Updates - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/vistadefault.aspx?ln=en-us

Re-validate your Vista installation - validation button 1/2-way down on left side - 
www.microsoft.com/genuine

Check temps w/ SpeedFan - run at elevated admin level - http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Searinox (Nov 21, 2008)

No there was no dump I was checking Process Explorer. Yes Process MONITOR was 'elevated'. UAC is off my machine. Total Commander is 32. Doesn't matter. I launched it as a substitute when explorer froze.

Vista is genuine and activated. All Windows Updates have been made.

This WAS the machine with the BSODs, all gone now. Yes IE8 and SP2 are installed.


----------



## HardWise (Jun 20, 2009)

I was with the same problem with my HP Tablet TX 2000, this computer was like a	toaster. This behavior stoped when I disable the sidebar. 
Well I dont known what is going on but it is normal now, until now lets see!


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

In the start address you note it starts with !
On my system there's always a dll name before the !
Was there one on yours?

The only "ordinal" string on my explorer.exe process reflects "MMDevApi.dll!Ordinal5+0x23a0"


----------



## HardWise (Jun 20, 2009)

The problem was not resolved! It come back, but just some time and the explorer usage of cpu normalized. 

It is something more complex the just disable sidebar! I was very silly


----------

